# B & S 3 hp no fire



## eregolf (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi I am new at this.....I have a B & S 3 HP..... used with a pressure washer no fire just replaced with a new coil....the fly wheel has good magnuts still no fire any help...tks


----------



## rther (Jun 1, 2012)

If you're not getting any spark at all, try cranking it with the kill wire disconnected. Make sure the coil is properly grounded. Make sure the magnet and coil are properly gapped.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello and Welcome to Hobby Talk.Did you also replace the spark plug with one properly gapped? I just repaired a Briggs with no spark and the plug was shorted out internally.When you replaced the coil,did you set the air gap between the flywheel and coil to .012? A business card is the correct thickness.Here is a link to the service manual to help you.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/12502267/B&S Service Manuals/01_270962SingleCylinderLHead.pdf


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Try a new plug. Even if the plug looks ok, it can still not produce a spark at the tip.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Make sure you have the coil/module installed correctly. They can be installed upside down and will not work. Most are marked "This side out" or "Cyl Side" or something that describes the proper orientation.

Best of Luck....:thumbsup:


----------



## enginenovice (Jul 2, 2012)

*hi*

Hi everyone new to the forum. just stated a new job as repair technician. i dont have engine experience but a ton of electrical experience. all you guys seem knowledgeable.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome.


----------

